# Norwegian: proprietarily (with propriety?)



## torrobin

Hei, jeg holder på med en oversettelse, og lurer på hvordan jeg skal skrive denne setningen på norsk: 

_'_It was written rather proprietarily in neat schoolgirl script.'


Takk for alle svar!


----------



## Billebob

På dansk : 

'Det var skrevet temmelig proprietært med en skolepiges yndige håndskrift.'

'Proprietary' findes både i det danske og det norske sprog (fra latin) 'proprietær', men jeg har svært ved at se hvordan ordet passer ind som et tillægsord i sætningen. Normalt kender jeg kun brugen af ordet som tillægsord når man snakker om proprietær software. Ellers anvender man det som navneord, typisk i forbindelse med ejendomsbesiddelse.

BB


----------



## TomTrussel

Hmm, I was looking it up, and found proprietary to mean owner or grantee... are you sure it's not meant to say properly? (as it's the adjective version of propriety...) Sorry, I'm not sure I know what the expression means.

TT


----------



## Billebob

'Properly' would change everything =) With that change in mind i would simply go for:

'Det var skrevet ganske nydeligt med en skolepiges sirlige håndskrift'

BB


----------



## torrobin

Yes, it says 'proprietarily'. It seems to me that what is meant to be conveyed is that the letters are written in a way that is very 'private'. The text that is written is the home address of this 'schoolgirl'. So it seems to me that the privacy of it is what is meant by using the word 'proprietarily'.

But I still have a hard time translating it to Norwegian.


----------



## Billebob

Pulling a blank there as well. 

To my knowledge (from a Danish offset) we don't have words or sentences that imply discrete or private handwriting (apart from maybe 'diskret'). It would definitely not make common sense to use either of the words like this. Also, I have trouble putting a mental image to this. How would you write something in 'a private way', physically? I mean, either it's on the paper, or it's not .. Unless of course we're talking about invisible ink 

BB


----------



## torrobin

Maybe it's a typo. I'll check it out. 
Thanks a lot!


----------



## e2efour

Perhaps the author meant "with propriety", which would mean conventionally, properly, correctly. Like the others, I have difficulty in understanding what "proprietarily" could possibly mean here.


----------



## Billebob

e2efour said:


> Perhaps the author meant "with propriety", which would mean conventionally, properly, correctly. Like the others, I have difficulty in understanding what "proprietarily" could possibly mean here.



Assuming I understand you right, 'with propriety' could be translated into 'taking ownership of' or 'with confidence'. Building on that it would make sense to write:

'Det var skrevet temmelig *overbevisende* med en skolepiges sirlige håndskrift'

BB


----------



## torrobin

Billebob said:


> Assuming I understand you right, 'with propriety' could be translated into 'taking ownership of' or 'with confidence'. Building on that it would make sense to write:
> 
> 'Det var skrevet temmelig *overbevisende* med en skolepiges sirlige håndskrift'
> 
> BB



Thanks, billbob! Jeg tror du er inne på noe der.


----------



## e2efour

Billebob said:


> Assuming I understand you right, 'with propriety' could be translated into 'taking ownership of' or 'with confidence'. Building on that it would make sense to write:
> 
> 'Det var skrevet temmelig *overbevisende* med en skolepiges sirlige håndskrift'
> 
> BB


But _propriety_ has nothing to do with ownership or confidence. It means observing the customs of polite society (e.g. "with decorum"). Proprietarily means "as a proprietor/owner", but the owner of what? I don't know how you arrive at _overbevisende_ (=with conviction).


----------



## Billebob

This is all guesswork on my part so I may be getting it wrong. If you specifically wish to express 'with decorum', words like 'ærbødigt' and 'velopdragent' springs to mind. If you wish to relay the 'ownership' component, 'overbevisende' and 'selvsikkert' would be my suggestion.

BB


----------



## TomTrussel

Yeah, it's all guesswork from me also. The image I get in my head is of an author looking for the adjective version of propriety; he types proprietly, and since there is no such word; the spell-checker software suggests proprietarily as it's a closer match letter for letter than properly, even if the meaning is not. Hope OP get it sorted somehow 

TT


----------



## Havfruen

e2efour said:


> But _propriety_ has nothing to do with ownership or confidence. It means observing the customs of polite society (e.g. "with decorum").


I agree the original likely meant "with propriety". This means properly, according to social convention. I've taken the approach to look for translations of "properly".
Possibilities in Danish: sømmeligt, ordentligt


----------



## torrobin

Thank you all for your replies! 
I'll contact the publisher, as this is a book that will be published this fall - maybe it's a typo that hasn't been detected. 

I'll report back when I get a reply.


----------

